
Ask HN: Sources for learning about all the blockchain based business models? - cocktailpeanuts
First of all, I am well aware &quot;Blockchain&quot; is a buzzword hijacked from Bitcoin.<p>That said, I am interested in learning about how people are (and have been) trying to adopt the Bitcoin&#x27;s blockchain model and build different types of monetization strategies around it. Most of them will probably all fail, but regardless I am trying to learn as much as possible. It would be helpful to know all the success stories and failures, etc.<p>I know things move really fast so most of the books written about Bitcoin are pretty much outdated, are there any good sources online to start? Thanks!
======
1ba9115454
The best source by far in the industry is the multi chain blog.
[http://www.multichain.com/blog/](http://www.multichain.com/blog/)

There's a lot of hype about what Blockchain can do, these guys are in the game
but I think give a balanced view on the capabilities.

When you take the currency away from the Blockchain the actual capabilities
are severely limited. This is because the currency provides incentives to
decentralize. When you take those incentives away you're left with a
moderately useful distributed database.

I'm seeing people build applications on top of a Blockchain that would have
been far more suited to a relational database.

